# Some coho and sockeye salmon



## atomicsmoke (Nov 1, 2018)

I found time to take care of a 12lbs coho fillet batch and two sockeye fillets (1lb each).

I cut the bellies and tails of the coho. 

Dry brining.

I use less salt for bellies/tails and sockeye. They will also spend a lot less time curing. I plan a short cold smoke then sous vide for those.

The thick part of the coho goes for classic longer cold smoke (also longer cure).


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 1, 2018)

Nice bunch of salmon. Waiting to see the finished product.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 2, 2018)

Those fish look really good Atomic.

Chris


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 2, 2018)

I wanted to SV some salmon since my last hot smoked salmon run, when i took a piece out early, on purpose, undercooked by standards but loved the texture.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2018)

Good looking salmon!
I'd be making a bunch of lox with it!
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 2, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Good looking salmon!
> I'd be making a bunch of lox with it!
> Al


That's the plan except for the two sockeye pieces and tails/bellies


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2018)

Looks good to me.just finished my bagel an Lox
Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 4, 2018)

Little update


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 4, 2018)

Pulled one sockeye out of the smoker...skinned it.






Half of the file vacpacked for the SV


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 4, 2018)

I cooked SV between 120-125. Did the little number with the skin strips. Pairs nicely with the sweetness of the salmon.

As for the texture of the SV salmon....unbeleivable. This should be the only way to serve salmon warm. Outstanding. Loved it.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 4, 2018)

Very cool idea. Fried the skin strips?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 5, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> Very cool idea. Fried the skin strips?


Yes. The salty crunchiness of the skin strips pairs perfectly with the tender sweet salmon. Also it's an easy alternative to searing after SV. Some people like crust on their salmon. I like a curnchy exterior on white fish but i want buttery throughout when it comes to salmon. More like a sashimi half cooked.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 5, 2018)

Please keep in mind 120F is below the IT recommended for cooking meats and fish. If you do not eat raw fish due to health concerns please go for 145F.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 8, 2018)

Aquatic butter


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 9, 2018)

Addicted to SV salmon (smoked first)

Here with SV cauliflower steak


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 9, 2018)

Wow, looks like high end restaurant plating. What temp did you SV the salmon?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 9, 2018)

118f this time. Just perfect (for me). Like i said: this is not an USDA sanctioned method.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 9, 2018)

I've eaten salmon sushi before and loved it. No reason this wouldn't be even better with the smoke flavor.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 9, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> I've eaten salmon sushi before and loved it. No reason this wouldn't be even better with the smoke flavor.


It's awesome ofcourse ...but we need to make sure everyone understands the risks.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 25, 2018)

My anova cooker is in the mail - i had to stock up on coho (farmed west coast)







Separated the bellies. Will smoke/cook separatelly.


----------



## disco (Nov 25, 2018)

Super salmon, Sir! Big like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 25, 2018)

That looks awesome!


----------

